# SMART cars



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I just saw the new commercial where the Chevy is on top of the SMART car frame they said the new car ha s 8 air bags? I wanna know where in the name of Lee Iaccoca did they put them....I mean face it their ain't a over abundance of room in those things


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Well... I can only see room for my Sister... Of course, that is one air bag that I don't want in my car!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

4 In the front, 2 on each side, that is 8

BG


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Not to be outdone, the Scion IQ has 11 airbags. 

1 Rear window airbag
2,3 front airbag (x2)
4, 5 seat-mounted side airbag (x2)
6, 7 side curtain airbag (x2)
8, 9 knee airbags (x2)
10, 11 seat cushion airbag (x2)

I would venture to say that they are needed as these small cars don't have the energy-absorbing potential of a larger car. When I look at them and think about safety I wonder why the heck I rode motorcycles all those years.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks guys. Not that I'm ever gonna drive one of those ping pong ball's, but I just wondered where they could fit an airbag, but now I have another question....A rear window air bag? is the window actually THAT close to the driver?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Have you ever seen one of those things in person???? Think about driving a VW Beetle from the back seat!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I can remember when I was a kid driving a friends Isetta.

There frontal protection consisted of your knees.










BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

GZ said:


> Have you ever seen one of those things in person???? Think about driving a VW Beetle from the back seat!


Yea I have seen one in person I looked inside one at the dealer, and the guy asked me if I wanted to test drive it, I said nope I'd feel safer on a bicycle in heavy traffic that a ping pong ball


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

These interesting videos show how the Smart car fares in crashes. In a high-speed crash the passengers would not fare so well but in a low-speed crash you would probably survive. However the only advantage I can see with these cars might be in ease of parking, as you can get a bigger car that is safer, holds more passengers and luggage, rides better and also gets better gas mileage. 

SMART car crash (TEST) - YouTube

Smart car crash test - YouTube


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I like the last part of the second video, when the man says small cars don't protect as well and large cars....duh, we have known that since I was a kid, Mileage? I've seen 89 Toyota's that are tuned properly that get better. But my original question about the air bags after seeing the dummy hitting the steering wheel "through the airbag".......that bothers me a LOT, since the last thing I wanna see somebody do is have steering wheel for lunch.


----------



## Smitty55 (Jul 7, 2012)

The 8 air bags are probably each about the size of a ziplock sandwich bag.:grin:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Smitty55 said:


> The 8 air bags are probably each about the size of a ziplock sandwich bag.:grin:


:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Smart is the worst car in the world to crash in...I mean who cares about airbags, your going to die either way


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually I think there is a few worse, at least the smart doesn't explode when its gets rear ended like some of the old Pinto's did


----------



## Keene22 (Nov 15, 2012)

Smart car is good but not with a great features like safety measures. 
In case of accident, passenger of car have no more way to get out from it. 
It look cool but not in a great measures.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd still rather push My Jeep than be caught DEAD in a smart car, at least I can make a right and go through a ditch that 99% of cars can't and wont; follow me through


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

wolfen1086 said:


> I'd still rather push My Jeep than be caught DEAD in a smart car, at least I can make a right and go through a ditch that 99% of cars can't and wont; follow me through


 My Audi would follow you in most places...


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

You got a 4 wd Audi?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

wolfen1086 said:


> You got a 4 wd Audi?


Well... Quattro AWD


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think I would drive one around here as long as I had something bigger also.
2/3 of my driving is strictly in town, 35-40 Max speed.

Keep your Audi on the road. I doubt they had off road in mine when they made it. I don't even take my Z71 off road.

BG


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I would love to take my Audi offroad, but nothing crazy... Maybe a few farm tracts or a little dirt/gravel/snow... Leave the rock climbing to the modified Jeeps... :grin:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Com on down to Va Bach lets do some offloading , I know the perfect place to put your Quartto through the mill at too
Especially if its stock height


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Height and tires will do him in :grin:

BG


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

wolfen1086 said:


> Com on down to Va Bach lets do some offloading , I know the perfect place to put your Quartto through the mill at too
> Especially if its stock height


I might just take you up on that next year!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> Height and tires will do him in :grin:
> 
> BG


You ain't never been have you? :grin:
this place is as flat as a pancake


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> Height and tires will do him in :grin:
> 
> BG


I have me a set of steelies that are supposed to get snow tires... It would be just as easy to put a good set of all-terrains on there!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I sat in one of the SmartCars yesterday . . pretty damn comfortable . . more so than the mini's I drove in the UK


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Old Rich said:


> I sat in one of the SmartCars yesterday . . pretty damn comfortable . . more so than the mini's I drove in the UK


Well;.....coffins ARE supposed to be comfortable :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'm not a little guy . . but I was comfy . . I was amazed


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The Smart cars look like they would turn over going around a corner.

Anybody else seen the Toyota commercial where they debut their answer to the Smart? Tagline is something like "this Toyota is a real smart car".


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

bruiser said:


> The Smart cars look like they would turn over going around a corner.
> 
> Anybody else seen the Toyota commercial where they debut their answer to the Smart? Tagline is something like "this Toyota is a real smart car".


Not yet but I'm watching


----------

